# Iron Supplements for Toddlers (not synthetic)



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi!

I also posted this in Health and Healing, but wondering if this section gets more traffic.

My 22 months old DS had become very picky with food. I mean he had always been picky, but lately(I'm not sure if it is due to warmer weather), he had been especially picky.

Usually I make sure that he has eggs at least 4 times a week and meat every day, but lately it doesn't work out that way. Quiet honestly, lately, he only wants to eat fruits, carbs and dairy.

Well, I do supplement him with CLO and Kamut green powder. I once in the while also give him Spirulina which is high in iron, but because of it's strong taste, he doesn't like it much.

Finally a question: Is there such thing as a natural iron supplement? I mean all those fortified cereals and stuff - I don't care for them. I know much of it doesn't absorb...and I don't like synthetic iron vitamins.

I also know that Blackstrap Molasses is high in iron, but it's also high in sugar, and I would like to limit sugar intake, as is he gets a lot from carbs, fruits and dairy.

I checked out Floradix. What is your opinion on that? Does anyone take it and give it to their children?
Any other recommendations?
I know a lot about green superfoods, but it's not easy to get it into a toddler, so I would like to know other alternatives.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

From what I've been told and read floridix is a wonderful iron supplement. However my picky guy will not drink it. My dd will though but she's not picky.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Personally I opt for molasses despite the sugar content ... organic and black strap. It's good stuff.







Sorry I can't help on the floridix though.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

yellow dock (infusion, etc) and chlorophyll are good. they can be worked into smoothies.

If you do Floradix, do the floravital one, much less icky tasting.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

I checked out Floradix, but I"m confused. What is appropriate for toddlers??? The Kinder Love is iron free right?

Please help, which one do I give?


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
yellow dock (infusion, etc) and chlorophyll are good. they can be worked into smoothies.

If you do Floradix, do the floravital one, much less icky tasting.

What is yellow dock?
Totally agree with you on chlorophyll.


----------

